# PLEASE HELP!! OMG My Parrot Fish just laid EGGS!!! Now what do I do!???



## fishyjenjen

Hello everyone- thank you for tanking a look!

OK, I just realized my PARROT FISH LAID EGGS!!!!!! I have SOOOOO many questions, & I'm so excited- I don't know where to start!!

I'm in the process of breeding snails - but that's the extent of my breeding experiences I guess you could say I've never had any of my fish lay eggs so this is all new to me!!

So, where to start? Its my community tank, 70 gal bow. I have 1 giant parrot, 1 medium, 1 small. The 2 biggest one's are heavily guarding the eggs on the bottom of the tank in the gravel.

I have a mix of fishies in this tank - 4 angels, big ones, a few tetras, about 6 cory cats, 1 huge ralph cat, (w/the long whiskers), then a ginormous algae eater (he's like 8" long). Oh, plus about 4 mystery snails.
WHAT CAN/SHOULD I DO TO HELP THEM???
Please give me any advice you have!!!!!!

I will move my ralph cat & my snails out tonight. Not sure about the rest?
Any suggestions?
Should I create a barrier of some kind? Like slate rock- which I have on hand?
Should I leave the tank light on all night?? Or turn off?
There's got to get hundreds of eggs.....

PLEASE - anyone - HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks in advance!!!_c/p_


----------



## coralbandit

The angels will probably get them. A serious battle may take place for this to happen. A real divider would be best, but probably difficult to find for a bowl. Often first eggs don't work out (they may) but the parenting is often a learning experience for the fish also. If possible set up a tank that is appropriate to house the parrots and move them after whatever happens with these eggs.

Many who intend to breed fish that are difficult to sex often let them pair and spawn once in community tanks and then move the pair to a breeder tank of their own.


----------



## fishyjenjen

Coral Bandit -
THANK YOU for replying to me!!! It's very much appreciated! 

So far things are going good. I put a few of my large pieces of slate rock behind & on one side of there little "nest" to give them some privacy... that seems to have helped. Now they only have 1 side to defend against.

The 2 are definitely a pair. They both hoover over the eggs, brushing against them, seeming to want to protect their little babies anyway possible. Sometimes one will leave to go eat, its like they work together to give each other breaks - it's so cute!!

The angels have seemed to back off & keep their distance - surprisingly! I'm kind of shocked by that. So who knows? Maybe this will work... maybe.

I have a small tank devoted to my baby snails... they are tiny. TINY. Like about the size of a few blueberry seeds or something similar. IF- that's a big IF... I do get babies... do you- or anyone think it would be OK to pit babies with my baby snails?

Do they have to stay with the parents?
So many questions!!
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## coralbandit

Quickly checking, most of what I see says that parrot cichlid is infertile. If the eggs turn white and grow fungus this is true. Here's one link

Blood parrot cichlid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I searched breeding parrot fish, possibly you can find something more accurate.


----------



## ionix

That is wonderful. I had a midas and black convict lay eggs, birth them and get them pretty far, but long story short I killed them (lack of oxygen due to overfilled tank). 

I hope they live, I really want to know what the end product is. 

I wouldn't do anything but that's because I did too much. If I could go back, I'd change less water, check perims more often, and keep throwing shrimp pellets into their mass (a few days-week after their birth).


----------



## coralbandit

ionix said:


> That is wonderful. I had a midas and black convict lay eggs, birth them and get them pretty far, but long story short I killed them (lack of oxygen due to overfilled tank).
> 
> I hope they live, I really want to know what the end product is.
> 
> I wouldn't do anything but that's because I did too much. If I could go back, I'd change less water, check perims more often, and keep throwing shrimp pellets into their mass (a few days-week after their birth).


How do you know you lacked oxygen? Do you oxygen test kit?
And why would you check parameters more often and change water less?Those two things go against each other.Freshwater ,of the right tempature and matching existing pH can NEVER lead to trouble?
Not trying to dispute your suggestions,but I wouldn't "throw shrimp pellets into their mass" either,as left over food leads to fungas and bad water quality.I'll qualify myself by saying that I don't have ,or have ever had parrots,but proper feeding of fry, and EXCEPTIONALwater quality are necessary for the sucessful raising of any fry.


----------



## fishyjenjen

coralbandit said:


> Quickly checking, most of what I see says that parrot cichlid is infertile.If the eggs turn white and grow fungas this is true.Here's one link
> Blood parrot cichlid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> I searched breeding parrot fish,possibly you can find something more accurate.


Coral Bandit - thank you again for the info.
Yes, i also have been doing research- LOL... like crazy at 1st.
I've read that alot, that the male's are usually infertile - but not always. Apparently that was common 5+ years ago, but Ive been reading that not thats not so much the case.
I did call my pet store where I bought the fish from - they were excited & said they've had other people call & tell them the same thing! And yes, actually did have sucessful babies! wow! That gives me hope - at least if not this time, maybe next time!?!?
ALSO, my wonderful husband knows how important this is to me... he helped me out my making me a plexi-glass divider for the tank! It was a little bit of a challange, to move all the other fish, try to keep the parents calm, & trying not to disturb the eggs all at the same time!
But we managed!!
I posted pictures!!! So feel free to look for them!
Im still not fully familiar with this site - so I'll try to attatch them to this thread..... we'll see how that goes.:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## fishyjenjen

ionix said:


> That is wonderful. I had a midas and black convict lay eggs, birth them and get them pretty far, but long story short I killed them (lack of oxygen due to overfilled tank).
> 
> I hope they live, I really want to know what the end product is.
> 
> I wouldn't do anything but that's because I did too much. If I could go back, I'd change less water, check perims more often, and keep throwing shrimp pellets into their mass (a few days-week after their birth).


Ionix - THANKS for your reply also!!!
Im shocked how many people read this thread, but dont reply! wow!
Thats too bad your babies didnt work out for you - try, & try again 
As for now, Im trying to avoid getting food near the eggs... I dont want any kind of contamination of any kind. Plus, I dont know, with these Parrots being SO protective, they probably wouldnt eat food that landed there - so it might get yucky.
However, if you read what else I just wrote - responding to coralbandit, I just moved EVERYTHING (well, almost everything), around in my tank... put in a divider to seperate the breeding pair with eggs, from the rest of the bunch. Hopefully, this will help! Cant hurt!
Thank you & yes... I will keep everyone posted... I hope this also works out, it would be so NEAT-O to have baby fishies!! *w3


----------



## fishyjenjen




----------



## fishyjenjen




----------



## fishyjenjen

**********I have MANY MORE PICS - GO TAKE A LOOK!!! Seems like too much of a PAIN to put al of them in this thread sepratley!!*******************


----------



## CAM

That's a good Hubby.... keeper! ;-)

Nice looking parents, hoping at least a couple of fry hatch! Good luck!


----------



## coralbandit

Well then good luck!
It kind of didn't make sense that these fish could not breed(due to being hybrid),as many hybrids do breed and there are a lot of parrot fish out there(can't see "pro breeders" constantly crossing fish and getting the same results).If most that info was old then I would have to say you stand a good chance of some hatching.If they are infertile they will turn white in 1-2 days,so you should be able to tell anytime now.
And ya,good hubby!It is best to give them as much peace as possible.
Before or very shortly after hatching I would get a sponge over that filter intake so the fry don't get sucked up!


----------



## fishyjenjen

Thank you all!! So far, again, so good. No white ones.
Yes, VERY good Hubby.... definatley a KEEPER  I know!
THANKS for the TIP about the sponge over the filter!!! VERY good to know - cause yes, of course, they just so happen to be on that side of the tank!! 
I only put a few pics on here - I have about 10 on my acct so far - If someone could take a look please & help me identify which is male, which is female... would be nice to know.
So far, I "think" the smaller one is the female... who knows, thats just a guess. That is the fish with the tube-y thing hanging down......

Thank you all so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *thanks *banana dance


----------



## ionix

"How do you know you lacked oxygen? Do you oxygen test kit?

Do you need an oxygen test kit to understand why your fish may be at the surface of the water? It was pretty obvious what was distressing them (and it was).

And why would you check parameters more often and change water less?
Those two things go against each other.Freshwater ,of the right tempature and matching existing pH can NEVER lead to trouble?

So what you're saying is that you didn't read my entire post? I stated, "lack of oxygen due to overfilled tank." Now, intelligently, you should assume that I put too much water in the tank. So less water would've been good..

On the side, I would check parameters to ensure that the tank is not having large spikes and etc. as having babies can be quite the dirty business. Seems like a pretty good precautionary measure.. no? 

Not trying to dispute your suggestions,but I wouldn't "throw shrimp pellets into their mass" either,as left over food leads to fungas and bad water quality.I'll qualify myself by saying that I don't have ,or have ever had parrots,but proper feeding of fry, and EXCEPTIONALwater quality are necessary for the sucessful raising of any fry."

Which is why I suggested furthermore tests, and I agree, exceptional water quality is necessary though with blood parrots.. they can eat a single pellet in one swift gulp. While if it even makes it to the nest, the mass will usually mass over it and eat it. You aren't going to toss 15 in and hope for the best.. One at a time and ensure they are gone before replacing another.


----------



## ionix

fishyjenjen said:


> Ionix - THANKS for your reply also!!!
> Im shocked how many people read this thread, but dont reply! wow!
> Thats too bad your babies didnt work out for you - try, & try again
> As for now, Im trying to avoid getting food near the eggs... I dont want any kind of contamination of any kind. Plus, I dont know, with these Parrots being SO protective, they probably wouldnt eat food that landed there - so it might get yucky.
> However, if you read what else I just wrote - responding to coralbandit, I just moved EVERYTHING (well, almost everything), around in my tank... put in a divider to seperate the breeding pair with eggs, from the rest of the bunch. Hopefully, this will help! Cant hurt!
> Thank you & yes... I will keep everyone posted... I hope this also works out, it would be so NEAT-O to have baby fishies!! *w3


Yeah, I always wondered what the various reasons may be, but I figure most are just feeling out of their league to answer the question.

I meant when they were more closer to a week old, alive and swimming haha. Sorry if I didn't make that clear. I am not sure on what kept them going but I am guessing algaes and perhaps smaller flake pellets that have broken down.

I don't know, maybe you could condition them to eat the pellets. Put it on a small concave bowl and siphon it if it fails (it worked for me). Mine love them. I never needed to siphon them out.

Hahaha, I agree. I hope you have gran-fry-babies!!*r2 Your adults are really healthy and happy looking too. The tank looks nice as well! 

P.S. Cute peppered Cories!! They almost evaded my notice!


----------



## coralbandit

ionix said:


> "
> 
> And why would you check parameters more often and change water less?
> Those two things go against each other.Freshwater ,of the right tempature and matching existing pH can NEVER lead to trouble?
> 
> So what you're saying is that you didn't read my entire post? I stated, "lack of oxygen due to overfilled tank." Now, intelligently, you should assume that I put too much water in the tank. So less water would've been good..
> 
> This must be my bad(I still sort of don't understand?)Less volume would allow your filters to agitate the surface better,and then allow better gas exchange ,but wouldn't keep you from doing waterchhanges still IMO.
> Freshwater does contain some co2,but usually greater (by far) % of oxygen.Usually fresh water matches somewhat close to the actuall mix of o2 & co2 in our atomosphere(meaning bubbles or surface agitation will not introduce more o2 than water changes.)
> They do sell o2 test kits(I have one ) but find it almost totally unnecessary to use .It was more for initial reassurance(that I didn't have to much o2).
> I did read entire post.I lower my water levels for some fry to help them survive, not being in to deep water(sounds strange?),but helps them find food and such.I still change water on fry tanks and feel it is more important than on adult tanks(fry are much more sensative).


----------



## fishyjenjen

Thank you all for your comments, suggesions, etc.
The past 2 days, each day I have removed a few "white" eggs from their nest.
Yes, we all know what that means... fungus on eggs. Lovely.
Then, magically overnight, almost half the remaining eggs turned white- even though I had just removed all the white ones a few hours prior.
Frustrating!!!
And, its been about 5 days since Ive noticed the eggs................
So, that leads me to believe this probably wont work.
Thoughts??? Suggestions???
Should I still wait a few days? Im not certain what to do. At this point, I will still try to keep them as a breeding pair & Im looking into getting a *5th tank *just for them.
the hubby is sooooooo happy about that.
It's my hope that now they've laid eggs once, it will happen again... & maybe it might work in the future.
I guess for now, Ive got the baby snails!!! LOL *r2

Let me know what you all think!!!
Thank you guys!


----------



## ionix

I like that idea of getting the 5th tank so the others aren't being terrorized lol.

Though on the side, it may work.. but I wouldn't count on it because most males are sterile (as said).


----------



## fishyjenjen

Hey all,
I know it's been a few days... So I thought I'd check in &.provide an update!
Here's the scoop.... Sunday I had removed a few white eggs. Monday I had removed a few more.....
Tuesday I was out most of the day, but when I came home in the afternoon... It was as if all hell broke loose!
Over half of them were white in that short time period!!! Yikes!
I was in shock and didn't know what to do exactly. 
long story short.... I siphon'ed up all the eggs and the surrounding area immediately. it was bad- there was even cotton-y growth patches! Talk about yucky! There were even some little wormies starting!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah, talk about disgusting! It was sick!!
I had to heavy duty clean everything, clean again, &.clean again the next day! 
This has been such hassle! I've decided I will let them lay another time or two, but the second I see any" ones"...... Their outta there immediately!
Definitely not worth the risk of parasites taking over your tank!

So there's your update! Hopefully I'll have better luck next time.
Thank you everyone for all the great info!


----------



## dalfed

Jen a lot of times when people look at posts if they have nothing more to add then whats been given then no point repeating. I have followed since the beginning but you were in good hands nothing more I could of added, good luck next time.


----------

